# trojan horse downloader.small.8.P ?????



## SpetsnaZ

How do I get rid of this TROJAN...please?????


----------



## Dart81

SpetsnaZ said:
			
		

> How do I get rid of this TROJAN...please?????



Did you already try with The Cleaner?


----------



## Praetor

Did you try the website for whatever program you used to detect the trojan?


----------



## Tapir

AVG cured it for me.  But these reside in original source then spread over and over.


----------



## Praetor

Hmm... got a link on some info about that troj?


----------



## Flash_AAA

Yeah i remember when i had the Hello Kitty Virus what a pain!  All my files had the hello kitty icon smiliing.     Here is a online scanner i use its free and uptodate http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm


----------



## uniquekrishna

you can try these links
1.) http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/start_corp.asp
2.) http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Thx,ill try these links and let u know about it.

I have AVG and it did not delete the Trojan. I dont know what link i got it from and I tried all the Spyware and Adware removers...tried em also in SAFE MODE but to no avail.

I CANT GET IT OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheChef

Norton should be able to take care of it in a couple of minutes, and I would suggest getting AntiVirus for good.


----------



## tristan

Download stinger.exe (google it) and give that a whirl. Thats always taken care of the trojans ive ever had.


----------

